# Serpae tetra tankmates



## easilyconfused (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a 20 gal long tank, seen *here* with 6 serpae tetras and a common pleco that I know will outgrow my tank eventually. Now that I've had it cycling with these fish for about half a month now and my plants are growing nice finally, I'd like to start adding somemore fish. I was looking at a male gouramis but heard that gouramis and serpae are bad because of fin nipping. What other suggestions for something with some colour? I'm open to suggestions since they're free to think over. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jen_S (Sep 2, 2007)

I have red serpaes in my community tank as well. I would house with similar sized tetras (if you want a second school) and/ or fish that are bigger that the serpaes. I have Angelfish and bolivian rams in mine and have no issues. The only fish I've had problems with the tetras not liking were fancy guppies and a balloon molly that was giving birth. The mom molly didn't make it and I lost one guppy before I moved them.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

First of all, if it has only been cycling for half a month, its very unlikely that the cycle has finished. A cycle can take anywhere between a few weeks and a few months, with somewhere in the middle obviously being the most common. Have you gt a test kit. If not I'd recommend you get a liquid test kit (strips not so accurate and don't last very long) and test for amonia, nitrite and nitrate (other tests you can do later down the line if you liike are Ph, Kh and Gh but these are nothing to do with the cycle as such). When your cycle is finished you will have 0 for amonia and nitrite and you will have a reading for nitrate. THEN you should think about adding more fish.

Right, now that's done, how about a group of cories for the bottom? Pygmy cories stay tiny so you could have 6 of them and still have room for another few surface/mid dwelling fish, or you could go with a group of normal sized cories but then there wouldn't be much room for anything else. Cories like to be in groups of their own species so go for 5-6 of them if you decide to.

I think gouramis could be a problem because of the fin nipping. They are slow swimmers and I think might have a hard time with your tetras.

I wouldn't go with the angelfish as suggested. They could be the victim of fin nippig as well,m but also would quickly outgrow the tank.

If you want colour, platties are always a good fish. Just make sure you get all females, or a ratio of 2-3 females per male. If you get a mix however you will get fry, but my guess is that the tetras would take care of that.

Any more sugestions just ask.


----------



## easilyconfused (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion, these guys have been cycling for that long with normal water parameters. I had other tetras earlier that died.


----------

